# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  bolovanje za dijete do 3 godine

## Sandaaa

Cure, molim Vas pomoć ako netko zna...
Dana 04.02. vratila sam se s porodiljnog i 22.04. morala sam otvoriti bolovanje za dijete. Ja sam mislila da se za vrijeme takvog bolovanja isplaćuje 100% plaća, a gadno sam se šokirala nakon isplate plaće. 
Ovo je obrazloženje koje sam dobila u računovodstvu:
_S obzirom da si u ovoj godini po er-1 obrascu imala prosjek samo za jedan mjesec onda se kao naknada za bolovanje uzima prosjek grada Zagreba, a to je 2700,20 kuna bruto. Od toga se oduzme mio 20% i dobiješ neto. Neto se podijeli sa 184 sati i dobije se satnica koja se množi sa brojem sati provedenih na bolovanju. Za slijedeći mjesec ne računamo prosjek već samo satnicu prensesemo iz ovog mjeseca i množimo sa brojem sati u 5 mjesecu.
S obzirom da je to bolovanje za dijete onda je ta satnica 100% , a da nije onda bi se umanjivala.
Obrazac er-1 popunjava se sa period od  01.10.2009-31.03.2009. a u tom periodu je bila plaća samo za 2 mjesec ._

Obračunava li se to zaista ovako ili sam nasanjkana???

Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## jelena.O

Štos je bio u tome da nisi imala 2 isplate plača prije nego si išla na bolovanje.

----------


## mamma san

O načinu obračuna naknada imaš ovdje - http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...6_67_1612.html

Članak 83. 

Članak 83.
(1) Osnovicu za utvrđivanje naknade plaće čini prosječni iznos plaće koja je osiguraniku isplaćena u posljednjih šest mjeseci prije mjeseca u kojem je nastupio slučaj na osnovi kojeg se stječe pravo na naknadu plaće, neovisno na čiji teret se isplaćuje ako posebnim zakonom nije drukčije propisano.

(2) Pod prosječnim iznosom plaće iz stavka 1. ovog članka podrazumijeva se iznos dobiven na način da se zbroj isplaćenih plaća podijeli s brojem sati rada za koje je isplaćena.

(3) Iznimno od stavka 1. ovog članka ako osiguraniku nije isplaćena niti jedna plaća, odnosno _ako je isplaćena samo jedna plaća u propisanom šestomjesečnom razdoblju, kao osnovica za naknadu plaće uzima se plaća isplaćena do dana nastanka osiguranog slučaja na osnovi kojeg se stječe pravo na naknadu plaće, odnosno plaća pripadajuća prema ugovoru o radu, drugom ugovoru ili pojedinačnom aktu. Tako utvrđena osnovica za naknadu plaće, kada se naknada plaće isplaćuje na teret sredstava Zavoda, ne može biti viša od propisane najniže osnovice osiguranja koja služi za obračunavanje i plaćanje doprinosa za obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje važeće za mjesec koji prethodi mjesecu u kojem je nastupio osigurani slučaj, umanjene za doprinose iz osnovice, porez i prirez._

najniža osnovica za obračun doprinosa za puno radno vrijeme u 2010 iznosi 2700,60 kn (0,35*7716 kn)


točno su ti izračunali.

da si imala još jednu plaću, onda bi ti se izračunalo upravo onako kako si i očekivala.

----------


## Sandaaa

mamma san, hvala puno...

ja sam naučila na težak način... nadam se da će drugi naučiti na mom primjeru...

----------


## katica

Zanima me da li se na isti način računa i bolovanje ako sam ja na bolovanju radi sebe (a ne radi djeteta). Kako radim na fakultetu za nas vrijedi: 
  Temeljni kolektivni ugovor za službenike i namještenike u javnim službama  po kojem u članku 57. piše:
  ________________
   Naknada za vrijeme bolovanja
  Članak 57.
  1.Ako je zaposlenik odsutan s rada zbog bolovanja do 42 dana, pripada mu naknada plaće u 
  visini 85% od njegove plaće ostvarene u prethodna tri mjeseca neposredno prije nego je 
  započeo bolovanje. 
  _________________ 
  Zanima me ako sam  nakon isteka rodiljnog dopusta i korištenje 40 (kalendarskih) dana godišnjeg za 2009, a onda 20 (kalendarskih) dana bolovanja na sebe dobiti samo 85% te proračunske osnovice ili 85% svoje plaće. Jer će i meni biti isplaćena samo jedna plaća prije bolovanja.
  Hvala

----------


## krumpiric

jedno pitanje. Ako imaš plaću veću od 4250kn  i 15 dana si na bolovanju za dijete do 3g, dali dobiješ za tih 15 dana svoju plaću (manje od 4250) ili dobijaš polovinu od 4250(15/30*4250)??
:zbunj.

----------


## Lili75

ovo i mene zanima što pita *krumpirić,* pogotovo što na jesen krećemo u jaslice i dao Bog da ne moram ići na bolovanje da će mišica biit zdrava kao drijen al ipak tamo ima puno boleščura..tako da bi me zanimao odgovor.

----------


## MarijaP

Dobiješ cca polovinu.... 

Izračuna se broj radnih sati u tom mjesecu.... pa se 4257 podijeli sa tim brojem i dobiješ vrijednost jednog sata. Ta vrijednost se množi sa brojem sati koje si provela na bolovanju. 

Reže se sve šta se može....

----------


## krumpiric

hm, zašto se onda uopće računa moja osnovica na temelju prethodnih mjeseci? Nema mi to logike  :Sad:

----------


## Mima

ako ti je osnovica manja od 4200 onda ne dobiješ toliko nego osnovicu ..? Valjda zato.

----------


## krumpiric

stvarno ne kužim. 
Evo kolegica mi gleda izliste i dobila je sličnu plaću svaki mjesec prošle god, neovisno o bolovanju, za dijete ispod 3g, veća plaća od 4200.
I ona kaže da je joj je iz HZZOa rečeno da će i dobivati toliko kolika joj je satnica, osim kad isplaćeni iznos dodje do 4200, onda nema dalje. 
Tj. ako imaš plaću (pojednostavljujem) 8400kn, i pola mjeseca si na bolovanju, dobiješ 8400kn, ako si čitav, dobiješ 4200, jer je 4200 max od HZZOa. Oni plaćaju do 4200, dalje se češkaj.

Sad sam totalno zbunjena, ispada da, ako nije tako, svima s iznad 4200 bezeze i računaju satnicu.

----------


## Mima

Ne razumijem baš najbolje, ali kod mene definitivno nije tako. Samo sad ne mogu naći niti jedan izlist plaće sa bolovanjem jer bolovanja najčešće pokrijem danima godišnjeg, pa otkad dobijam izlist u elektronskom obliku nisam niti bila na bolovanju.
ali inače mi piše ako sam npr. tri dana bila na bolovanju 24 radna sata po jednoj cifri a ostatak radnih sati po drugoj. Tj. kao da mi je tri dana u mjesecu plaća bila 4200 a ostatak moja plaća - tako otprilike.

----------


## krumpiric

da, ja sam tako u početku i mislila, al kad sam vidjela izliste od kolegice-a i pokušala dokučiti tekst na HZZOu-logičnije mi je ovo što sam gore napisala. Lijepo piše 100% izračunate osnovice-do 4200kn. 
moja logika kaže da oni isplaćuju 100%, a ako prijeđeš 4200, nema dalje. 
Možda mi je pogrešna logika, nije mi pravnička svakako.

----------


## MarijaP

Poslodavac obračunava i isplaćuje, a HZZO vraća novce poslodavcu.
Poslodavac može isplatiti punu plaću, ali će natrag dobiti prema obračunu hzzo-a.

----------


## amaranth

Ako nemam neprekidni staž od 12 mjeseci ni 18 mjeseci u posljednje dvije godine kako se obračunava bolovanje za dijete?
Naime, do sad (kad sam išla na bolovanje zbog bolesti djeteta) sam dobijala 100 % od njihove osnovice a za prošli mjesec sam dobila manje od 400 kuna za 10 dana koliko sam bila na bolovanju? Jesu li pogrešni obračuni od prije ili ovaj novi?

----------


## krumpiric

ovaj od prije je pogrešan-ako nemaš 12/18mj dobivaš minimalnu satnicu.

----------


## amaranth

> ovaj od prije je pogrešan-ako nemaš 12/18mj dobivaš minimalnu satnicu.


krumpiric, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## princess puffy

ni meni ništa nije jasno, ali evo konkretno pitanje
od danas otvaram bolovanje, bolesna sam i ja i kćer koja ima manje od 3 godine
radim od prošle godine od 10.mjeseca i imam plaću veću od 4200
na koga da otvorim bolovanje?
na sebe ili na nju?

----------


## Tashunica

> ni meni ništa nije jasno, ali evo konkretno pitanje
> od danas otvaram bolovanje, bolesna sam i ja i kćer koja ima manje od 3 godine
> radim od prošle godine od 10.mjeseca i imam plaću veću od 4200
> na koga da otvorim bolovanje?
> na sebe ili na nju?


ne uzimaj ovo zdravo za gotovo, ali meni je rečeno da bolje uzmem na sebe bolovanje da ću dobiti više. možda će netko drugi znati.
nisam to nikada radila, jer bi mi bilo neugodno tražiti od moje dokice, a i ne vjerujem da bi mi dala.
moje dijete će sada četiri godine, ja još nisam uspjela dobiti cijelu plaću, jer nisam uspjela skrpati ni cijeli mjesec rada, a ne dva.

----------


## princess puffy

> ne uzimaj ovo zdravo za gotovo, ali meni je rečeno da bolje uzmem na sebe bolovanje da ću dobiti više. možda će netko drugi znati.


da, i moje su informacije takve

ima li tko stručan da nam to potvrdi?

----------


## princess puffy

> moje dijete će sada četiri godine, ja još nisam uspjela dobiti cijelu plaću, jer nisam uspjela skrpati ni cijeli mjesec rada, a ne dva.


tek sam sad ubrala da si napisala da ne možeš raditi mjesec dana u komadu
nadam se da ti dijete nije stalno bolesno ( al onda si ti, pa je svejedno shit)

----------


## princess puffy

> ni meni ništa nije jasno, ali evo konkretno pitanje
> od danas otvaram bolovanje, bolesna sam i ja i kćer koja ima manje od 3 godine
> radim od prošle godine od 10.mjeseca i imam plaću veću od 4200
> na koga da otvorim bolovanje?
> na sebe ili na nju?


ponavljam se

----------


## mamanatali

Ja nisam ni blizu stručna za ova pitanja ali meni su objasnili ovako: bolovanje za dijete do 3 godine starosti pokriva HZZO (famoznih 100% ali ne od tvoje plaće nego do maksimalno 4200). Bolovanje za tebe pokriva poslodavac (osim ako se radi o bolovanju duljem od...ne znam točno koliko, možda 3 mj.) i to iznosi nekih 70-80% od tvoje realne plaće. Tom logikom ispada da je 80% tvoje plaće (pod uvjetom da je veća od 4200) više od 100% osnovice HZZO-a(tj.4200).

----------


## krumpiric

(42 dana na teret poslodavca)

----------


## princess puffy

tnx cure
već sam otvorila na sebe bolovanje

----------


## M&M

Moram priznati da nisam puno shvatila... Dijete mi je bolesno radim od 23.07 (nakon porodiljnog/roditeljskog dop.) znaci ne bas dva mj odnosno dvije pune plaće i plaća mi je veća od 4200, ako samdobro shvatila dobit ću za npr 2 dana bolovanja 160 sati plaćeno po mojoj satnici i 16 sati po satnici od hzzoa? Ili ovo vrijedi ako radiš duže od 2 mj?

----------


## M&M

Nisam napisala sve to ako mjesec ima 176 radnih sati

----------


## jelena.O

> Moram priznati da nisam puno shvatila... Dijete mi je bolesno radim od 23.07 (nakon porodiljnog/roditeljskog dop.) znaci ne bas dva mj odnosno dvije pune plaće i plaća mi je veća od 4200, ako samdobro shvatila dobit ću za npr 2 dana bolovanja 160 sati plaćeno po mojoj satnici i 16 sati po satnici od hzzoa? Ili ovo vrijedi ako radiš duže od 2 mj?


ako  imaš isplačene dve plače prije mjeseca u kojem si na bolovanju.

----------


## buhtlić

Pozdrav svima...evo i mene je nešto slično zanimalo pa sam sad donekle našla odgovor u vašim postovima...
Znači moram imati barem dvije isplačene plače bez bolovanja da bi mi naknada za bolovanje bila 100% plaće, za dijete mlađe od 3 godine, jel sam dobro skužila? Mislim nakon porodiljskog?

----------


## boa

zavisi kolika ti je plaća. Ako ti je plaća maja ili jednaka 4200 kuna, onda da. A ako ti je plaća veća od 4200 kuna onda ćeš dobiti manje novaca. Citiram Mimu: npr. ako si tri dana bila na bolovanju 24 radna sata (3 dana x 8 sati) po jednoj cifri a ostatak radnih sati po drugoj. Tj. kao da mi je tri dana u mjesecu plaća bila 4200 a ostatak moja plaća - tako otprilike.

----------


## smedja

Imam li pravo na bolovanje za dijete ako suprug ne radi?
Stvar je takva da mi djeca jos doje, i kada su bolesne tako najbrze i najlakse ozdrave. Pa je potrebno da sam kod kuce ako su bolesne.

----------


## vandica

štos je u tome da si morala uzeti bolovanje na sebe,a ne na dijete.mene uvijek u računovodstvu upozore na takve stvari.

----------


## vandica

> Cure, molim Vas pomoć ako netko zna...
> Dana 04.02. vratila sam se s porodiljnog i 22.04. morala sam otvoriti bolovanje za dijete. Ja sam mislila da se za vrijeme takvog bolovanja isplaćuje 100% plaća, a gadno sam se šokirala nakon isplate plaće. 
> Ovo je obrazloženje koje sam dobila u računovodstvu:
> _S obzirom da si u ovoj godini po er-1 obrascu imala prosjek samo za jedan mjesec onda se kao naknada za bolovanje uzima prosjek grada Zagreba, a to je 2700,20 kuna bruto. Od toga se oduzme mio 20% i dobiješ neto. Neto se podijeli sa 184 sati i dobije se satnica koja se množi sa brojem sati provedenih na bolovanju. Za slijedeći mjesec ne računamo prosjek već samo satnicu prensesemo iz ovog mjeseca i množimo sa brojem sati u 5 mjesecu.
> S obzirom da je to bolovanje za dijete onda je ta satnica 100% , a da nije onda bi se umanjivala.
> Obrazac er-1 popunjava se sa period od  01.10.2009-31.03.2009. a u tom periodu je bila plaća samo za 2 mjesec ._
> 
> Obračunava li se to zaista ovako ili sam nasanjkana???
> 
> Unaprijed hvala.


kada se vraćaš s porodiljnoga uvijek moraš uzeti na sebe bolovanje ,a ne na dijete,mene su u računovodstvu uvijek na to podsiječale.

----------


## smedja

> štos je u tome da si morala uzeti bolovanje na sebe,a ne na dijete.mene uvijek u računovodstvu upozore na takve stvari.


Zelis li reci da po zakonu nemam pravo na bolovanje za dijete ukoliko suprug ne radi? Zna li netko kojim pravilnikom je to regulirano?

Hvala

----------


## kajsa

> kada se vraćaš s porodiljnoga uvijek moraš uzeti na sebe bolovanje ,a ne na dijete,mene su u računovodstvu uvijek na to podsiječale.


kako možeš dobiti bolovanje na sebe ako si zdrav?

----------


## smedja

> Zelis li reci da po zakonu nemam pravo na bolovanje za dijete ukoliko suprug ne radi? Zna li netko kojim pravilnikom je to regulirano?
> 
> Hvala


Zna li itko nesto o ovome??

----------


## meri

Pozdrav,
evo nova sam ovdje pa me zanima jedna informacija u vezi bolovanja na dijete do 3 godine.
Mala mi je imala temperaturu i kašljala je tj.gripu i pedijatrica mi je otvorila bolovanje i napisala do daljnjeg onda sam pošla u svog doktora koji mi je otvoriobolovanje 12 dana na tu dijagnozu i reko danemože više.Nakon što je prošlo itih 12 dana taman kad sam trebala zaključit nju mi uhvati neka želućana viroza ima proljev i povraćanje pođem opet u pedijatrice i ina mii opet otvori bolovanje na to i do daljnjeg,i nakon togapođem kod svog doktora i on me ispraši i napadne da nemogu više imat bolovanje na nju da je prošlo 12 dana i to je to i da mi sad nemože otvorit bolovanje na nju i na tu drugu dijagnozu.Stvarno nerazumijem i još sam pitala pedijatricu mogu li opet ako sam već bila na bolovanju i kažem kako je on prvi put rekao 12 dana i ona mi kaže nema problema niste vi krivi što je dijete opet bolesno a doktor govori drugo i da ona nezna zakon i svoj posao.Ništa nerazumijem nisam se mogla raspravljati sa njima i onda sam tražila da mi bar otvori na mene ako već to nemože jer ja nemam kud sa dijetetom dok radim a u vrtić je nemogu slati takvu i to mi je jedva dao kaže kako ću vam to napisat kad ste zdravikoju dijagnozu i jedva ekako.Nerazumijem uopće ovaj zakon i pravila može li mi tko objasnit.Ja mislim da nije u redu da mi nedaju na dijete ako je bolesno bolovanje ako nemam kud s njim i koda ja mogu predvidjet kad će bit bolesno i koliko.molim pomoć.

----------


## mamma san

Doktor ti otvara bolovanje na dijagnozu djeteta. Ako imaš problema sa doktorom, slobodno se obrati na HZZO (svoj područni ured) i to na pravnu službu.

----------


## linolina

Svi smo bili bolesni, dijete ima manje od 3 godine (ja radim na pola satnice). Na koga mi se najviše isplati  otvoriti bolovanje? Na dijete? Kako to funkcionira, prvo kod pedijatrice, pa onda kod moje doktorice?

----------


## andiko

Ako ti je plaća manja od 4250, za dijete do 3 godine dobiješ 100% plaće. Kod pedijatra prvo.

----------


## jelena.O

a ako si i ti bolesna možda i na tebe, trebala bi dobiti oko 80% od svoje plače

----------


## anđeo26012013

tema je stara,ali me zanima ako tko zna?Nakon burze sam se zaposlila i nemam 9mj staža u komadu,u računovodstvu mi tvrde da nemam pravo na 100 plaču na dijete do 
3god starosti već 831kn....sad nakon 4mj su to otkrili i ja bi im trebala vratiti 2400kn jer sam već 3put otvarala bolovanje.

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde dajdatume
Kad si pocela raditi, kad si isla na bolovanja
Imace moras imat2 isplate prije nego ides na bolovanje,

----------


## anđeo26012013

12.8.počela raditi.....21.9.prvo bolovanje od tj dana.....pa radila tj dana pa 3tj bolovanja,te u 12mj 2tj bolovanja....oni su tek sad skužili da su mi za 9mj krivo plaču isplatili,5mj je prošlo....nije mi nikakve 2 isplate plače spominjala....najviše me muči što me nije u 10mj nazvala i to rekla pa otvorila bi na sebe bolovanje makar je dijete bilo u dnevnoj bolnici svaki dan 3tj

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mislim da po novom moraš imati 9 mjeseci neprekinutog rada prije bolovanja da bi dobila puni iznos bolovanja
inače ide neki puno umanjeni iznos

a ne znam kako misliš da bi otvorila na sebe bolovanje
ako si ti bila zdrava 
kao prvo bilo bi isto umanjeno, ako nemaš 9 mjeseci staža
a to što liječnici nekad idu na ruku u takvim slučajevima pa otvaraju bolovanje na roditelja, jer dobiju veći iznos bolovanja, to je samo njihova dobra volja i njihov rizik da varaju državu radi nečijih parsto kuna
a ne pravo

----------


## anđeo26012013

znam da nije ispravno otvarati bolovanje na sebe,ali od minimalca tak i tak se neda živjeti,a sad im još i ovo vratiti....hvala na odgovoru,onda je isto kao i za komplikacije 9mj u komadu ili 12mj unutar 2godine radnog staža da bi se dobilo u ovom slučaju sto posto bolovanje za dijete

----------


## jelena.O

aleks gdi bi se u zakonu mogli nać mjeseci koji su potrebni za realizaciju određenog bolovanja?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj ne znam, negdje sam to bila našla jer me osobno zanimalo, ali više ne znam gdje

anđeo, nisam htjela biti gruba
znam da je situacija da svatko nastoji napraviti ono što je najbolje 
za sebe :bivši ministar:  :Grin: 
i često liječnici izlaze pacijentima u susret
ali bolovanje za dijete je na teret države
za sebe na teret firme
u firmama znaju da je dijete bolesno
i nekad znaju liječniku poslati kontrolu bolovanja
da se provjeri je li pacijent stvarno bolestan
pa liječnik ima neugodnosti bespotrebno

----------

